# G0709 And G0730 Ordered And Expecting Delivery Friday



## spring5497

I ordered a G0709 gunsmith lathe and G0730 mill last Friday and I am expecting delivery this Friday.  The ordering process was quick and easy, used a 5% off code on the back of my catalog.  Liftgate service was $45 and in garage delivery was an additional $35.  I figured for an extra $35 the driver could move the 5 pallets of machines I ordered into their intended location in my garage.  I am looking forward to making chips.  I had the wiring installed last weekend and I have Friday off to accept delivery.  I will try to remember to take pictures as I uncrate everything.  I know when I was trying to decide it was important to me to see pictures and reviews from everyone I could find.
I narrowed down my choices to the Precision Matthews 1340 and G0709.  I choose the G0709 mainly because of the rpms and I didn't have to try and figure out the wiring of a VFD.  I communicated with several members and was given good explanations and drawing of how to install a VFD but to be honest I was afraid of burning up a $5,000 machine wiring it myself.  From all of the reviews I have read and seen I think the G0709 will exceed my expectations.
The G0730 mill is supposed to be made in Taiwan.  If this is true I think I got  a hell of a deal for the price they are selling.  I was unable to find any reviews on this model and I am hoping it lives up to my expectations based solely on the specifications I read on Grizzly's website.
If all goes well I will have the machines leveled, lubed, oiled, cleaned and under power by the end of the weekend.  Hopefully making chips late Sunday (wishful thinking at the least). 
If there are any questions I can answer from a member looking at these machines let me know and I will post a reply and or pictures if possible.  Please note that it has been 25 years since I have worked with a lathe or mill so I am and will be learning along the way.  I do have a great mentor that is and will be assisting me along the way.


----------



## wrmiller

Love the choices and looking forward to the pics. 

Were you comparing to the regular 1340 or the 1340GT?


----------



## brino

Wow, instant shop! Congratulations! 

You must be counting down the minutes 'til Friday......

-brino


----------



## richl

You'll be glad you went for the knee, very handy. Love to see the pics of the machines, and some form of review. Best wishes


----------



## tomh

Yes the G0730 is made in Taiwan. I have owned my G0730 for a little over a year, and so far I am satisfied with it. 
It is factory ready for power feed. Bought my PF from enco and had it running within a hour.

I bought the G0730 and the 4003g to replace my wore out iron and haven't looked back
Tomh


----------



## spring5497

wrmiller19 said:


> Love the choices and looking forward to the pics.
> 
> Were you comparing to the regular 1340 or the 1340GT?


I was comparing the 1340GT.  I know it's made in Taiwan and might be a little better machine but wiring a VFD scared me and a single phase rpm is just too fast for threading rifle barrels, in my limited experience.  If Matt at Quality Machine would have the option of a VFD installed, I would have probably bought the 1340GT.


----------



## spring5497

brino said:


> Wow, instant shop! Congratulations!
> 
> You must be counting down the minutes 'til Friday......
> 
> -brino


I can't wait!  UPS tracking is driving me crazy, the shipment has sat in Dallas for 24 hours and it only 9 hours from Albuquerque where it will be transferred to a local freight company for delivery.  I spoke with both today and the local freight company said they will be looking for the shipment and will expedite it out of their Albuquerque yard.  Took the day off work so I hope they get it taken care of.  Sitting on pins and needles right now.


----------



## spring5497

tomh said:


> Yes the G0730 is made in Taiwan. I have owned my G0730 for a little over a year, and so far I am satisfied with it.
> It is factory ready for power feed. Bought my PF from enco and had it running within a hour.
> 
> I bought the G0730 and the 4003g to replace my wore out iron and haven't looked back
> Tomh


Any issues I need to be on the look out for during set-up and break in?


----------



## spring5497

brino said:


> Wow, instant shop! Congratulations!
> 
> You must be counting down the minutes 'til Friday......
> 
> -brino


That is the plan.  I will try to take some pictures of the garage as it sits now waiting on the machines.  It's a one car garage, wife won't agree to using the 2 car side, so it will be a tight fit but I have spent weeks with a tape measure and the kids chalk mocking everything up to make sure it will fit and allow for movement.
I have plans to build custom rifles and supressors as a business when I retire, so I am starting early setting everything up.  I plan to do a few projects a year and slowly build up business so when retirement comes I can enjoy life working for myself instead of Uncle Sam!


----------



## brino

I understand that all two well, I started my floor plan with Visio on the computer and then used tape outlines on the floor. That allowed me to kinda walk thru the future machine landscape to be sure I fit. It worked pretty well......only occasionally do I turn from the lathe and walk into a crank from the mill. One high point for me was getting the mill perfectly aligned to the tape. I wrapped aircraft cable around the base and used a come-along and chains attached to my truck out the rear door of the shop. The final milling machine perouette got it in place...whew!

We cannot get a vehicle into the two car garage......and we get lots of snow and ice. I get to clean off my wife's car first.



spring5497 said:


> I have plans to build custom rifles and supressors as a business when I retire, so I am starting early setting everything up.



That sounds like a great retirement plan. You are smart to invest in your retirement now.

-brino


----------



## spring5497

Here is a pic of the shop waiting for the machines.  It measures 23' X 10'.  It's going to be a little tight but it will do until I build a shop in a few years.


----------



## spring5497

UPS SUCKS!!!!  Just found out my shipment is not scheduled to be delivered until Monday due to it being held in Dallas for about 30 hours.  I have had numerous issues with them in the past and I wish companies would allow you the option of UPS or FED EX.  The UPS rep stated that since I live in an area they consider rural the expected delivery date is to their hub and not my house.  I was advised to contact Grizzly and they could expedite the delivery by paying for the service.  My issue is why should Grizzly be required to pay extra when UPS let a shipment sit for 30 hours.  Looks like I will have to take another day off work and waste my vacation time because of UPS again.  Hopefully Grizzly will come through and make this happen, but I won't blame them for not pay for the expedited service.  Did I say UPS SUCKS!!!


----------



## Franko

Awesome machines, spring. I lusted  for the G0750 12 x 36 Gunsmith lathe for the last several years. That G0709 is awesome! (I like your choice of mill, too.)


----------



## coolidge

spring5497 said:


> UPS SUCKS!!!!  Just found out my shipment is not scheduled to be delivered until Monday due to it being held in Dallas for about 30 hours.  I have had numerous issues with them in the past and I wish companies would allow you the option of UPS or FED EX.  The UPS rep stated that since I live in an area they consider rural the expected delivery date is to their hub and not my house.  I was advised to contact Grizzly and they could expedite the delivery by paying for the service.  My issue is why should Grizzly be required to pay extra when UPS let a shipment sit for 30 hours.  Looks like I will have to take another day off work and waste my vacation time because of UPS again.  Hopefully Grizzly will come through and make this happen, but I won't blame them for not pay for the expedited service.  Did I say UPS SUCKS!!!



1 week and a day for a machine freight shipment is pretty fast, you can easily wait 2-3 weeks for an average freight delivery with the machines sitting at a hub for extended periods of time while a trailer fills up for its next leg and its passed from carrier to carrier. Just saying. Congrats on the new machines don't let this minor hiccup get to you.


----------



## spring5497

coolidge said:


> 1 week and a day for a machine freight shipment is pretty fast, you can easily wait 2-3 weeks for an average freight delivery with the machines sitting at a hub for extended periods of time while a trailer fills up for its next leg and its passed from carrier to carrier. Just saying. Congrats on the new machines don't let this minor hiccup get to you.


It's not so much the 6 business days it's that UPS said it would be turned over to the other company today and they said if they received it today it would be delivered on Friday.  Due to being told all of this I took the day off work, which is no easy task, and now it all for nothing because it probably won't be delivered until Monday and I am not sure how I am going to be here for the delivery.  Had they said Monday from the get go it would be an issue.


----------



## coolidge

spring5497 said:


> It's not so much the 6 business days it's that UPS said it would be turned over to the other company today and they said if they received it today it would be delivered on Friday.  Due to being told all of this I took the day off work, which is no easy task, and now it all for nothing because it probably won't be delivered until Monday and I am not sure how I am going to be here for the delivery.  Had they said Monday from the get go it would be an issue.



Frustrating a bit yes, worth getting worked up about not really. I probably spent 2/3 of my life getting worked up over small stuff like this, trust me its way more relaxing to roll with it. If your lathe arrives broke in half because it fell off the dock that's worth getting worked up about. Choose to enjoy and savor these machine purchases, regardless of the minor irritations.


----------



## spring5497

Here's the latest update:
RAC Transport has gone way above and beyond with my shipment and dealing with UPS.  The shipment arrived in Albuquerque and RAC sent a truck over to the UPS docks and picked up my machines to get them on the truck to Roswell for delivery tomorrow.

While I was dealing with the machines I received several boxes from Grizzly and thought I would post the pics as a little foreplay for the big boxes.


----------



## coolidge

Oh this party is just getting started, here you will need these links.

http://glacern.com/
http://latheinserts.com/main.sc
http://www.usshoptools.com/index.asp


----------



## spring5497

Thanks for the links, I think, as I just spent another couple hundred at lathe inserts.


----------



## planeflyer21

Good gravy spring!  Grizzly is going to have to restock that warehouse.  

Like opening a present on Christmas Eve...only increases the anticipation.


----------



## spring5497

Well the truck arrived and my god the boxes were huge!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sitting in the garage waiting to be opened, but have to wait because the wife's car needs to be picked up.


----------



## spring5497

Finally got the lathe unboxed, that was a chore as Grizzly packaged it very securely.


The leveling feet are installed and the lathe is in it's final resting place.  Need to wire it up, but that will have to wait until tomorrow.



The mill is unboxed, but still resting on the pallet.  Need help setting it in place so I will have to wait until tomorrow.



It's been a stressful couple of days but having these machines in the shop I am relieved and excited, not to mention tired from the un-crating.


----------



## coolidge

spring5497 said:


> Sitting in the garage waiting to be opened, but have to wait because the wife's car needs to be picked up.



Are you daring us to mock you?  Congrats on your new machines, say what's the weight limit on those jacks you used to move the lathe?


----------



## spring5497

coolidge said:


> Are you daring us to mock you?  Congrats on your new machines, say what's the weight limit on those jacks you used to move the lathe?


They are listed at 1 ton on each.


----------



## JimDawson

Where did you find those jacks, I've never seen those before.  Looks like a handy tool.


----------



## Franko

Clever lathe moving solution, Spring. Are those organ/piano dollies?


----------



## spring5497

JimDawson said:


> Where did you find those jacks, I've never seen those before.  Looks like a handy tool.


They are called manual furniture movers, I rented them from the local tool rental store. I googled them and saw you can get them at Northern Tool. They made set-up easy. Just got the mill set in place, pics later tonight after I clean up the pallets.


----------



## spring5497

Well it midnight on Sunday morning and I have finally got to a point where I am calling it quits for the night.  I have got the mill in it's resting place and started the cleaning.  I assembled the bandsaw and sand blasting cabinet and cleaned the shop.  It's not as tight as i thought but it's getting there.  Here are a few pics to show the progress.  Tomorrow I plan to start the break-in process for the mill and lathe.


----------



## coolidge

Looking good!! That's one giant air compressor for a shop that size.


----------



## spring5497

coolidge said:


> Looking good!! That's one giant air compressor for a shop that size.


I am planning for the future and only plan to buy machinery once, hopefully to last me until I dead and gone.  I figured it best to purchase the bigest I can afford that will meet my needs and then in a few years when I build a stand alone shop I won't have to upgrade to a larger item.  That's the reason I went with the G0709 at 14x40 was more than I need but with the cost difference and the options I felt it was a better choice than 4003g, it was a tough decision but I only wanted to purchase once.


----------



## coolidge

I agree generally with buy once, but there are times when one size does not fit all. With that big compressor my concern would be noise and lots of it. For those times when you don't really need the behemoth blasting at 90 decibels consider this

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Californ...t-and-Oil-Free-Air-Compressor-10020/203245210


----------



## tmarks11

coolidge said:


> I agree generally with buy once, but there are times when one size does not fit all. With that big compressor my concern would be noise and lots of it. For those times when you don't really need the behemoth blasting at 90 decibels consider this...


Big doesn't always mean loud.

My Quincy 5 HP (Baldor 1800 rpm motor) puts out 82 dB at 3 feet... which might seem loud, but it is a low frequency noise compared to typical oil-less compressors (especially ones with universal motors).  Much easier on the ears.

Plus, since it pack 18 cf. of air, you don't have to listen to it nearly as long as you would with one of those little air bangers that only puts out 2-4 cfm.

If it is too noisy, than a simple closet with acoustic foam and routing the intake outside the garage will do wonders.


----------



## wrmiller

coolidge said:


> I agree generally with buy once, but there are times when one size does not fit all. With that big compressor my concern would be noise and lots of it. For those times when you don't really need the behemoth blasting at 90 decibels consider this
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Californ...t-and-Oil-Free-Air-Compressor-10020/203245210



I have a different model but love my California Air Tools compressor. It sits right under the bench at my feet and is no more noisy than two people talking. I just turn up the AC/DC 

But then I only use it to blow off chips and stuff and will use it to power a FogBuster (interesting...as when I wrote FogBuster to ask about cfm requirements they recommended my exact compressor)


----------



## JimDawson

When the motor on my 5HP compressor fried I borrowed my son's 1 HP portable to power the shop while waiting for a replacement motor.  That thing was twice as loud as my big one and ran pretty much continuously on any air usage and had a high pitch rather than the low frequency of the 5HP.  Just about drove me nuts.   The big one is much quieter.


----------



## spring5497

Well, both the lathe and mill have had the brake-in completed and hopefully I can start making chips this evening when I get home from work.  Got the tool post fitted to the lathe, had to use a friend mill as my vice key slots (I believe that's the correct term) are too large for the mill's table, 5/8" vs 1/2".  Not sure if I will have to mill them to fit or if Shars has the correct size they can send.  The only pics I have are of the tool post.


----------



## spring5497

I have the Shar's Premium Precision Machine Vice 550V, waiting on swivel base, it's back ordered, and the key slots don't fit my table.  They are 5/8" and my table slots are 1/2".  I am leery of milling them to fit as they may not fit the swivel base if I do.  I am going to call Shars and see if they have 1/2" ones but if not i am all ears as to suggestions on what to do.


----------



## double10

Contrats, my G0709 was delivered to my workplace last Thursday (4/23). I got it home Friday evening and put it in my tractor shop until I get everything cleaned up, adjusted, and the DRO installed, then I'll move it across the drive to my machine shop. Mine had a slight bit of damage, the chip guard was bent in about an inch from a blow to the back of the crate, I can straighten it with no problem. The bolt had come out of the bottom of the tailstock, and the tailstock had fell off the back of the bed. It snapped the coolant tube off on it's way down, and put a scratch in the chip guard, but that was the extent of it. I emailed Grizzly today for a replacement tube. I am already happy with the smoothness of the carriage, cross slide, and compound, I think I'll really like it. I am replacing an 11" x 36" Logan that was made in 1952, the year I was born. I already have a G0755 mill in my machine shop with a DRO, that I really like. I'm anxious to start making chips, but it will probably be a couple of weeks at least as a lot of other projects take precedence.


----------



## spring5497

Well I finally got to make my first chips!
Measured the chuck and found it was out .0015
Made a test cut on a bar of aluminum I had and over a 2' span it was out .0005.

Not to bad for a machine made in China and someone who hasn't done any machining in over 25 years.  I feel pretty good about the purchase and hope to enjoy the lathe for years to come.

Now the negatives, well only one negative with the lathe so far.  I was oiling all the ball oiler when I noticed that the ball oiler on the carriage near the handle wasn't right.  The ball was missing.  I called Grizzly and they asked what they could do to make it right, I requested a ball oiler and they said they would gladly send out a new part.

Put together my metal band saw I also ordered from Grizzly and found the motor and motor mount was damaged, still works, but since it was just bought I told Grizzly about it and that I had documented the box was damaged when I signed for delivery.  They asked if I wanted a new machine sent out.  I told them they could just send a new motor and mount and I would intall it and send back the damaged parts.

I have nothing but positives for Grizzly's customer service so far, they were a delight to deal with throughout the entire process, that's the way customer should be!

some pics of my first cut


----------



## spring5497

Since I posted the positives from my experience with Grizzly, I now want to post the negatives I have had dealing with Shars.  The customer service has been good but the issues I have are with two items purchased.

I ordered their premium 550V vice and the key ways were supposed to be 1/2" but they are 5/8".  When I talked to the rep she said after talking to the tech they found that the last order had 1/2" keys but the current order has 5/8".  They advised I could mill them, remove them or to their credit I could return the vice for refund and they would cover shipping.  I have since decided to keep the vice and just remove the keys as I have the swivel on back-order and when it arrives I will mill the keys on the swivel if needed.  Almost bite the bullet and ordered a Glacern vice, but decided I had spent enough for a while and would consider it in the future.

Now for the rotary table issue:  I ordered a 6" rotary table and 6" front mount chuck.  When I was mounting the chuck to the table I found the t-nuts were interfering with the table locks.
	

		
			
		

		
	



After talking with Shars' customer service and their tech they advised I could just grind down the t-nuts.  I explained that the amount needed to be cut would get into the threaded hole.  They advised they would send me an 8" rotary table to use with the 6" chuck, after they realized their was a notation in the computer to not sell the chuck and table together due to the above mentioned issue.  I found a 5" chuck elsewhere and told them I would keep the rotary table and return the chuck, mainly because I think the 8" rotary table will be too big.

Sorry for the long post but I thought someone might want to know.  Shars' customer service is trying to do the right thing as they have offered to pay for return shipping for the chuck but they were alot harder to deal with than Grizzly.  They have come through in the end and that's what matters most.


----------



## tmarks11

spring5497 said:


> Now the negatives, well only one negative with the lathe so far.  I was oiling all the ball oiler when I noticed that the ball oiler on the carriage near the handle wasn't right.  The ball was missing.



Get used to that.  The ball oilers that came with the G0709 are pretty lousy.  I have two that are broken, the ball pushed in and disappeared never to return while oiling.  I need to find some better ones (preferably more like grease nipples).


----------



## coolidge

When you get ready to upgrade to a better vice consider this...Enco has about the lowest price on the Kurt D688 vices everyday, including free shipping from the Kurt factory and no sales tax. Sign up for Enco emails and wait for their 20% off sale to buy that vice, I think I paid like $430 for mine which honestly isn't that much more than these import vices. I also opted for the Kurt dividing plates and magnetic jaw set.


----------



## coolidge

Well speaking of Enco they just announced a one day only 25% off sale today, 4/29.


----------



## brino

brino said:


> Wow, instant shop! Congratulations!



Hey spring, I didn't know how right I was!
You got a HUGE pile of new stuff.....congratulations.
Looks like you'll need another big tool box just for tooling.

That compressor will be great for that blast cabinet; I have to stop and wait for my compressor to catch-up.

Let the chips fly!
-brino


----------



## spring5497

Well I ordered a Glacern GSV-550 with a swivel base today after Shars sent a return label for their vice.  I was tempted to buy the Kurt but all I could find was a 4" and 6".  I felt the 4" was too small and the 6" was over $600.  So after some reserach i felt Glacern was the best option, as it is American made and appears to be exceptional quality


----------



## tmarks11

Just a note: glacern is not made in the USA, they are imported from Taiwan, and final finishing completed in the U.S.

Another good vise is made by Conquest  It is made in the USA,  Tormach sells their 5" mini magnum vise, and it is very well made and the right size for smaller mill tables.  You can find them at some other distributors too (penntool IIRC).


----------



## spring5497

When I spkoe to the rep at Glacern he told me the vices were cast in Texas and American made. I will have to check into this.


----------



## wrmiller

The Tormach 5" machinist vise is US made according to their website. FYI...


----------



## coolidge

While I'm a Kurt vise fan I have been real happy with my Glacern purchases, you can tell they go the extra mile on quality vs a lot of lower priced competing junk coming out of China. For example this face mill. Now Glacern is smoking crack on their insert prices, I purchased my inserts elsewhere but the face mill is a work of art compared to what other places are selling.


----------



## spring5497

My collets that I ordered from Shars will not fit my mill.  The key slot is not deep enough, again another call to Shars and they advised that this is an issue and are sending me a return label.  Decided to call Glacern and purchase a collet chuck and collets.  They took care of me on the Price, so it was a good deal.


----------



## spring5497

Well my Glacern vice arrived last night and I had to work late but today when I got home I set the vice up and cut the 5/8" keys down to fit my 1/2" t-slot.  I stepped the keys and mounted the vice.  After I put a dial test indicator I obtained a difference on the vice of .00025" over the 5" jaw.  I think that's pretty good, some of the more experienced please provide your thoughts.


----------



## tmarks11

spring5497 said:


> After I put a dial test indicator I obtained a difference on the vice of .00025" over the 5" jaw.  I think that's pretty good, some of the more experienced please provide your thoughts.


Since general practice is to square your vise to 0.0005-0.001", I would say that is way beyond adequate.  You will get more error than that from end mill flex and movement of the head while cutting.  General guidance is that a Bridgeport style mill will only give you 0.001-0.002" accuracy (you can do better but it takes some care), and I am betting your "baby bridgeport" will not be as rigid.


----------



## JimDawson

spring5497 said:


> Well my Glacern vice arrived last night and I had to work late but today when I got home I set the vice up and cut the 5/8" keys down to fit my 1/2" t-slot.  I stepped the keys and mounted the vice.  After I put a dial test indicator I obtained a difference on the vice of .00025" over the 5" jaw.  I think that's pretty good, some of the more experienced please provide your thoughts.



Good enough.


----------



## Chip

How is that Grizzly 10 drawer toolbox in the picture working out for you? I have been eying that exact box in their catalog for some time, but haven't pulled the trigger yet because I want something good to replace what I'm currently using.

Also, is that their optional butcher block top, or did you make your own?


----------



## spring5497

Chip said:


> How is that Grizzly 10 drawer toolbox in the picture working out for you? I have been eying that exact box in their catalog for some time, but haven't pulled the trigger yet because I want something good to replace what I'm currently using.
> 
> Also, is that their optional butcher block top, or did you make your own?



i like it a lot, wish I had ordered the bigger one, but didn't really have the room.  For the money it is much better than the Snap-on and Matco chest I have had in the past.  I have ordered so much tooling lately that I am filling the drawers quickly.  I am considering ordering the top toolbox for it, but I like having the flat space.  They do have a metal peg board that attaches to the back that I am also considering.

The butcher block top is from Grizzly, much cheaper than I could get the materials for locally.


----------



## Chip

spring5497 said:


> i like it a lot, *wish I had ordered the bigger one*, but didn't really have the room.  For the money it is much better than the Snap-on and Matco chest I have had in the past.  I have ordered so much tooling lately that I am filling the drawers quickly.  I am considering ordering the top toolbox for it, but I like having the flat space.  They do have a metal peg board that attaches to the back that I am also considering.
> 
> The butcher block top is from Grizzly, much cheaper than I could get the materials for locally.



What model "bigger one" are you referring to?


----------



## spring5497

Chip said:


> What model "bigger one" are you referring to?



They have a 53" that is not priced too bad, but I just don't have the room.  It's the H7742


----------



## coolidge

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Chip

Nice! I like the costco catalog one best of the bunch


----------

